# Bathroom Fan Vibration



## gottodo1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello,
   I just finished installing my new http://www.broan.com/products/product/ced3600a-317d-4222-9ad4-f9cd6c4efff6 fancy dancy fan heater light. Not to shabby, heater works well. Light works... okay (bit dim), the exhaust fan moves alot of air but it vibrates both joists it's attached to something awful. I hear it in the bathroom directly above and really feel it vibrate the floor. I'm glad it's working at the moment as that means I can keep going in the bathroom but before I put up the ceiling what should I look for with the unit? 

     I just read some posts that you should use foam around it and it will sound better. I also thought about adding boards fore and aft to try to help decrease the noise. I had planned to put insulation but I have TONS of foam I could spray in. I'll probably call Broan tomorrow too. Any other suggestions on what I should do?


----------



## WindowsonWashington (Jul 1, 2013)

Should be pretty well balanced that the vibrations should be moot.

If it is a higher frequency vibration, I would recommend putting some rubber isolators between where it is attached to the framing of the home.  That will interrupt the vibration that is being directed through the framing.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 2, 2013)

If the exhaust pipe is to small , to long or has to meny bends, It may not be able to move the volume of air the fan wants to move. If that's the case it will chop the air and set up a vibration. To test for this desconnect the duct from the fan and run it. If it runs quiet you know to look at the ductwork.


----------



## gottodo1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Neal,
 The exhaust pipe is 4" the same as the outlet size, has only one slight U bend to accommodate a PVC pipe (<20degrees) and the fan assembly still vibrates the joists when the exhaust pipe is disconnected. I ran out of canned air but I'm going to give it a good squirt and see if it got concrete dust in the open box when I was cutting up the floor, maybe it is dirty?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 2, 2013)

There is always a chance that you have a fan that is out of balance or bent or something.


----------



## gottodo1 (Jul 3, 2013)

I took the motor assembly out cleaned it off, the motor feels nice and tight but it vibrates like a mother even when it's disconnected from the housing. I called broan and even though it's been in a box for the last 1.5 years (long story) they're still going to validate the 1 year warranty since I just installed the unit!!! Hopefully that's all that it is. Worst part is the vibration isn't loud, if it wasn't vibrating my wife in the toilet or didn't have tile above it, it probably wouldn't be an issue... oh well . I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------

